# 40,000 Tonnes of on Farm Storage



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

A West Australian farmer has installed his own on-farm grain storage totalling 40,000 tonnes

http://www.grdc.com.au/Media-Centre/Ground-Cover/Ground-Cov . . .

http://www.bulkhandling.com.au/news/print-editions/july-august-2010/kotzur-completes-grain-s

Not too good yet on the links but you should find the news articles


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Impressive! If my math and conversions are correct, it should be about 1.5 million bushels in the US. Link us up some pics if you can. Biggest on farm set ups in my part of the world are 500 to 750,000 bushels. Have a commercial close by with 2.6 million.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a pretty big operation to fill that facility up.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

More news reports can be found by google searching "candoloro farms".


----------

